# constantly bloated



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

Ok this is definately getting me down now,so much so im off to docs on wednesday.does'nt matter what i eat i get so bloated i cant breathe.i am an asthmatic,i do not smoke,i only drink water and nothing else for nearly 2 years do not eat chocolate or any junk food at all,but anything i eat causes bloating tuna,meat,eggs,oats, water i mean anything!!!!! i am on my second inj of trt test undecanoate(nebido) but my first inj had no effects whatsoever,could it be this???the dose i think is quite high its like 4ml thats supposed to slow release.anyone with any ideas???? much appreciated.

just to add i use digestive enzymes and all the drinks and natural yoghurts and they dont do squat except bloat me more

appologies to the mods if in wrong section.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

go to docs... I have IBS.... sounds similar.

Ask them about buscopan and colpermin


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

justdiscovering said:


> Ok this is definately getting me down now,so much so im off to docs on wednesday.does'nt matter what i eat i get so bloated i cant breathe.i am an asthmatic,i do not smoke,i only drink water and nothing else for nearly 2 years do not eat chocolate or any junk food at all,but anything i eat causes bloating tuna,meat,eggs,oats, water i mean anything!!!!! i am on my second inj of trt test undecanoate(nebido) but my first inj had no effects whatsoever,could it be this???the dose i think is quite high its like 4ml thats supposed to slow release.anyone with any ideas???? much appreciated.
> 
> just to add i use digestive enzymes and all the drinks and natural yoghurts and they dont do squat except bloat me more
> 
> appologies to the mods if in wrong section.


Are you carb sensitive?

Do you have a wheat / gluten allergy?

Does bread bloat you?

Do oats bloat you?

Does bread bloat you more than oats?

Does rice bloat you?

Does pasta bloat you?

Which of the above bloats you the most?

How bloated are you?

- Is it just wind?

- Are you bloated up like a football?

- Is the bloating like a hard lump/area?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Are you carb sensitive? Moderatly
> 
> Do you have a wheat / gluten allergy? No
> 
> ...


So whats my diagnosis doc


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

@Con: If Bread, Oats and Pasta bloat you then you may be gluten intolerant with possible IBS, and slight carb sensitivity.

Most people are carb sensitive, but just don't know it. This is due in part to intensive farming / GM crops - wheat contains (I think, don't quote me...) 700% more gluten (protein...) now than 100years ago.

In some people their allergy to gluten is severe, and the gluten attacks the lining of the small(?) intestine.

In others they just get bloated and a 'hard stomach' which is indicative of IBS.

If it's unbearable then avoid the foods which bloat you, if it's just a minor annoyance then have more green veg with your meals, some digestive enzymes and pre/pro biotics etc.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

TH&S said:


> @Con: If Bread, Oats and Pasta bloat you then you may be gluten intolerant with possible IBS, and slight carb sensitivity.
> 
> Most people are carb sensitive, but just don't know it. This is due in part to intensive farming / GM crops - wheat contains (I think, don't quote me...) 700% more gluten (protein...) now than 100years ago.
> 
> ...


the condition is called coeliac disease. my father was diagnosed with it last week.im gonna get checked out,as it can be heriditary, and a blood test kit is in the post as i type this .


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

talk about missing my own thread thanks for the replies guys n gal,had lots of tests am not gluten intollerant or carb sensitive,eat only wholemeal bread but not lots,im on trt at the mo its called nebido have been to docs and apparently im having a bad reaction to it(bang goes a test e cycle) my gut swells as soon as something enters my lips and i mean anything its now 9.40 on a sunday morning and my gut is swollen 5 inches and rock hard.i do not have problems with wind or constipation if i told you how much i sh1t it would frighten you i do suffer from reflux,asthma and thyroid not to mention other things but these have all been checked out and are ok ,have to wait it out to see my endocrinologist in a months time,and its only been 2 weeks since my last trt shot have one every 10 weeks,quite a high dose acording to the nurse that shoots it.so im told i just have to grin and bear it.-just to add i have taken pre pro biotics,digestive enzymes for years without fail helps with my reflux,before the injections started never had the probs,i bloat on anything,from water to activia,to brown rice tosprouts brocoli,green beans.


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

justdiscovering said:


> talk about missing my own thread thanks for the replies guys n gal,had lots of tests am not gluten intollerant or carb sensitive,eat only wholemeal bread but not lots,im on trt at the mo its called nebido have been to docs and apparently im having a bad reaction to it(bang goes a test e cycle) my gut swells as soon as something enters my lips and i mean anything its now 9.40 on a sunday morning and my gut is swollen 5 inches and rock hard.i do not have problems with wind or constipation if i told you how much i sh1t it would frighten you i do suffer from reflux,asthma and thyroid not to mention other things but these have all been checked out and are ok ,have to wait it out to see my endocrinologist in a months time,and its only been 2 weeks since my last trt shot have one every 10 weeks,quite a high dose acording to the nurse that shoots it.so im told i just have to grin and bear it.-just to add i have taken pre pro biotics,digestive enzymes for years without fail helps with my reflux,before the injections started never had the probs,i bloat on anything,from water to activia,to brown rice tosprouts brocoli,green beans.


Sounds harsh mate, is this a permanent situation or will you get better / grow out of it?


----------

